# TORONTO | 22|21 Yonge | 193m | 632ft | 58 fl | U/C



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

*---*

*Address*: 2221 Yonge Street
*Developer*: Tower Hill Development Corp.
*Architect*: Pei Partnership Architects out of NYC (partner on the project - Quadrangle).

Thanks to *urban_dreamer* for the breaking news.


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

the height here is 181m - you should move to the High-Rise forum


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*YUCK!*

IM Pei they are not.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

This will be 186 meters, don't know why it was even starte in this area. Could a mid move it?


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ source??


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

Can't seem to find where I read that now.. but this is certainly not 200+ meters.


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

It's 181m to top of roof - as I posted earlier in the thread


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

a bit dated design with those balconies all around in this style.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Prep. Photo by WislaHD, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...-58s-tower-hill-pei-partnership.19371/page-13


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope that's not the final design. It's a pile of sh*t.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

That most certainly screams Miami! Hopefully they will work out the facade details with clean glass.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

towerpower123 said:


> That most certainly screams Miami! Hopefully they will work out the facade details with clean glass.


The facade is the reason why this thing is going to be ugly. The building will be 
spandrelated with black panels and the windows will look plastic-cheap. All of this wrapped by a transparent glass balcony.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It's pretty bad when you're hoping for a re-clad before the foundation has been poured. They can start by getting rid of the balconies.


----------



## aviator112 (Mar 31, 2017)

Wish this tower was more glassy, would definitely improve the aesthetics.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It's hard to tell but it looks like it's all glass.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*

19/02/19








DSC_9755 by Josh Kenn Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Please merge*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594543


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...-58s-tower-hill-pei-partnership.19371/page-22


----------



## gan4volta (Oct 31, 2008)

GeneralLeeTPHLS said:


> I took this four days ago;
> DSC_1032 by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr
> DSC_1038 by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


Source: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=204170&page=3


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the update!!


----------

